
Is old tech putting banks under threat of extinction? - JohnHammersley
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-35880429
======
mchahn
The sky is falling! The technology that banks use has nothing to do with
whether their business models succeed.

It is strange that it takes computer experts to realize that computers don't
matter much. I had friends that were freaked out about Y2K and I kept telling
them over and over to not worry. Computers fail constantly and the world
doesn't end.

------
uselpa
Yet another useless "the mainframe is dead" article. While some banks might
have these issues, it's not because the mainframe is slow (it isn't) or has
been around for a while. It is because of IT mismanagement and/or because IT
has lost its importance in the bank's strategy. This article is FUD and not up
to BBC standards.

